# Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing?



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,I have read different things here[nothing recent] regarding noises in the Touareg's drive/brake system during cold weather.Someone even recorded the noise.One person stated that VW replaced his drive shaft and hanger bearing assembly.I was wondering how that worked out?Did it solve the problem?They used "electronic ears" to diagnose my problem and it certainly indicated the hanger bearing.I had assembly replaced in my '05 V6 and the noise returned within weeks!And now the noise is present in warmer temperatures...up to 43 degrees.Is it possible I got another bad one?Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.I am going in again tomorrow.Would this issue be covered under the lemon law?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing? (bosnova)*

Are you sure you're not having problems with the roof racks???
Are they in the proper position (not backwards)??


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing? (bosnova)*

Did it sound anything like this? http://blastfilms.com/treg.mov or http://blastfilms.com/treg.aiff 
They replaced the driveshaft and associated bearing 10K ago and it has been running fine now.


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing? (Tahoe12)*

Thanks for the replies.I removed the roof racks quite a while ago so it's not that.It does sound like the recording from Tahoe12.bosnova


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing? (bosnova)*

Been there done that....replaced drive shaft on '04 under warranty. Guess your time has come. Good news is that dealer had my car 1 day and done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info - I started having this problem a couple of weeks ago - in cold weather. My VW dealership thought it was related to the brakes - but ruled that out and ordered a rear transfer case - which does not sound like it might be the right part. Are there any problems with driving the car - except for the nagging noise, with this issue? Thanks....


----------



## OGTreg (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Whistling/warbling noise from prop shaft hanger bearing? (chicago_gal_950)*

Same here - '04 V6 and the noise started at about 29,500 miles on the odometer. Diagnosted as the rear prop shaft bearing problem reported many times in this forum. Dealer had the assembly on site in 1 day swapped out in 1 day.
As for driving with the noise, my dealer wanted to keep my Touareg and give me a rental. I think he was just being cautious as it was the driveshaft after all...
Good luck!


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks......mine started at around 28K miles....they released it back to me - and it is scheduled to be fixed tomorrow. I have been restricting my driving - just in case. They initially gave me a rental for 2 days since they thought the problem was affecting the rear brake pads (must be another issue) - but they felt comfortable releasing it back to me once they indicated it was the driveshaft. Uhmm...1 day to fix? I am no mechanic - but you would think that would be a major repair. I am just very thankful for this forum and Club Touareg - they have helped a lot. It was also great to get the recording of the noise - it is the same I am getting - thanks!!!


----------



## BajaBeetle (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (spaceboy213)*

Click for Warbling Touareg
Brought mine in last February when it was -15 F for a similar noise. They thought it was front brakes but it still makes the same noise but only when the temperature is below zero. It's documented with the dealer and doesn't appear to be detrimental so I'm not going to worry about it.


_Modified by BajaBeetle at 2:00 AM 3-8-2006_


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

BajaBeetle, that's the noise exaclty! Thanks for recording it. Thanks also for all the replies. I am sure it is not the roof rack, however, I am uncertain if that noise orginates from either the driveshaft or transmission.
I am thinking though, that since it only occurs when it is cold and then disappears after a few miles driving, it would be the tranny. Also the pitch of the noise changes when the car downshifts every gear upon slowing down, which would indicate the tranny and not the driveshaft. If the pitch was just slowly reducing in pitch at a constant rate as the car slows down then it might be the drivesaft. Each time the tranny downshifts the pitch whine is a higher note then decreases. Then the tranny downshifts, the pitch note is higher again and decreases until the next downshift etc.


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

I listened to BajaBeetle's recording and I felt it was different from Tahoe12's recording (a few posts back). The noise I was hearing matches perfectly with that Tahoe recorded - so maybe there are two issues/problems? I am also wondering why this seems to be a cold weather issue - I normally park in a garage but had to park outside the last couple of weeks - which incidentally is when the noise started. Anyways - my Treg is in for the new driveshaft today....so we will see...that noise was really annoying.....


----------



## BajaBeetle (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (spaceboy213)*

I agree that these are 2 separate issues. Bigtop and I have tranny related noises when the vehicle is cold versus Tahoe's which is a driveshaft carrier bearing problem all the time. It is exactly as Bigtop described; you can hear the pitch change as you slow down and the tranny downshifts. I suspect an initial lack of lubrication but cannot substantiate that claim.
The service tech heard mine loud and clear but still went for the front brakes. I wasn't going to complain about receiving a free set of brakes!


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

That's great BajaBeetle that the mechanic would give you a free set of brakes! However, if there was a brake whine it would not repeatedly alter in pitch noise as you are decelerating, the pitch would slowly reduce from high to low as you slowed down. When the pitch cycles simultaneously from high to low in synchronization with the gears downshifting, in my opinion, it has to be transmission related. I know you agree, but way to go on getting brakes as part of the process.
I have e-mailed your sound recording to my dealer and will wait their response.


----------



## vwtech707 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

There's an updated prop shaft assembly for issues with the center carrier bearing. It almost sounds like brakes at times.


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well got mine back yesterday and the sound is gone. The weather is also warming up so it might be until next winter. Got a new driveshaft - but I guess the lingering question would be whether this would happen again with the new parts - is it a matter of time and temp again...


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwtech707)*

VWTech,I had my drive shaft assembly replaced and the noise went away for a brief period but then returned.I wonder if I did not get the updated version?Is there any way to know for sure?Thanks,bosnova


----------



## vwtech707 (Feb 19, 2005)

There is a label on the driveshaft, on the rear section. If the part number ends in letter A, it is the first updated version. Letter C should be the latest part number.


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwtech707)*

I checked the label on the driveshaft....the larger numbers [above the upc bar code]end in a G.The sequence of smaller numbers,which is below the bar code,ends in a C and is then followed by a bunch more numbers maybe date,time,shift?So at any rate there is no letter A.Thanks,bosnova


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bosnova)*

Part number should start with 7L6 or 7L0. It should be like this:
7L6 521 102 C
You were probably liiking at some other number used to track the item in production.


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

OK, I have the correct number.It begins w/7LO but it ends in a G?Wonder where that falls in revision sequence?Thanks bosnova


----------



## vwtech707 (Feb 19, 2005)

If I remember correctly, 7L0 is for early parts, 7L6 indicates latest model. Give me the full part number, it may have superceded to a 7L6 C.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (vwtech707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech707* »_If I remember correctly, 7L0 is for early parts, 7L6 indicates latest model. Give me the full part number, it may have superceded to a 7L6 C.

Actually, 7L6 seems to be for the R5 and V10 prop shafts which are shorter than all the other shafts which start with 7L0


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwtech707)*

here's the number...7LO-521-102-G.bosnova


----------



## vwtech707 (Feb 19, 2005)

That's the latest/greatest part number. Originally went from a B to a D, and finally to the G, which you have. Your noise may be somewhere else...


----------



## bosnova (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (spaceboy213)*

spaceboy,what happened to the rear transfer case replacement?Did they rediagnose it as a driveshaft problem?Thanks,bosnova


----------

